# Tip explanation vague



## la8150 (Mar 3, 2016)

So I started accepting rides today and overheard a couple saying that they were going to tip me. When I ended the ride and rated them nothing came up about a possible tip just the ride fare itself. I called and talk to some schmuck in Asia that could barely speak English - she said you have to except the tips and the conditions which never popped up on my phone until I said something so everyone might want to make sure you've accepted the conditions to receive tips. Why can't we see if they tipped us before we rate them?


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

YOu have to download the new app changes to be able to get tips. When you get tips it will show you which rides gave you a tip and the amount. I think it might come up right away but you do have to rate them before like always though. Go to the Seattle board and they are talking about it and you can get more info there


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

la8150 said:


> So I started accepting rides today and overheard a couple saying that they were going to tip me. When I ended the ride and rated them nothing came up about a possible tip just the ride fare itself. I called and talk to some schmuck in Asia that could barely speak English - she said you have to except the tips and the conditions which never popped up on my phone until I said something so everyone might want to make sure you've accepted the conditions to receive tips. Why can't we see if they tipped us before we rate them?


yes, thankfully you have to opt in to receiving in app tips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

la8150 said:


> So I started accepting rides today and overheard a couple saying that they were going to tip me. When I ended the ride and rated them nothing came up about a possible tip just the ride fare itself. I called and talk to some schmuck in Asia that could barely speak English - she said you have to except the tips and the conditions which never popped up on my phone until I said something so everyone might want to make sure you've accepted the conditions to receive tips. Why can't we see if they tipped us before we rate them?


So who gets the tips in that case ?

Uber ?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

would be my guess, if the passenger was even able to give the tip after all. More than likely rated than shrugged when the tip option never came up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If it were a rate cut everyone would have it immediately.


----------

